

Why Every Founder Should Give a TED Talk (And How to Optimize the Opportunity) - synndicated
http://vergestartups.com/why-founders-should-give-ted-talks/

======
synndicated
In this post, recent TEDxIndianapolis presenter Matt Hunckler, a startup
founder himself, discusses why it's not just important to take the time to
share new ideas on stage--but it's not as difficult as you might think.

It's inspiring to see leaders like Hunckler taking the time to share what
they've learned so candidly.

